# Gender and shape of eyes



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

A while ago i read that male cockatiels tend to have more round shaped eyes and females tend to have almond shaped eyes. I know that this isn't always the case but it does hold true for my two. What about all of your birds? What is there gender and what shape of eyes do they have?
Here are my two:
Peepers, male, clearly has round eyes







Clementine, female, almond shaped


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky Female







Cookie Male







Taco Male







Buttercup Female


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Buttercup's eyes look almond shaped...


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

lperry82, Taco's eyes also look almond shaped. So males don't always have round eyes  lol. But your females have the almond shaped eyes.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Taco again


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

What a cute picture, all bundled up  His eyes are a little more rounded in this picture. Cookie has very round eyes.


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

Spud ...unconfirmed gender as of yet as still young...










and sausage female


----------

